# Dish hopper w/sling rewind not working



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

When I try to rewind, it shows block icon.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Is it recording normally?


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

This is on live tv, you goto cnn and your watch 20 minutes into the show. You press the rewind button because you missed something, it just shows a block icon.It just started doing this today, I havent check the recording feature yet.


----------



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

I would suggest simply resetting the receiver. My system sometimes does strange things like that. A reboot has always corrected the problem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah... too many bugs, no QA testing on site, so all customers are beta-tester,who are have a privilege to pay for the testing.


----------



## Jason [email protected] (Dec 2, 2012)

I have not ran into any issues rewinding from Live TV, what is the software version running in the receiver?


----------

